# Jiujitsu and Judo schools



## Cobra (Jun 19, 2004)

I am very looking foward to try out Japanese Jiujitsu and Judo. But finding a school close by can be a chalenge. Especailly when the phone book doesn't know what it's talking about. Does anyone know a good site that points to schools of Japanese Jiujitsu and/or judo around the US? More specifically, California.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2004)

try contacting the univerity of cal. I'm sure one of their campuses must have one


----------



## auxprix (Jun 19, 2004)

I've also found that there are often programs in health clubs. If there's a good YMCA nearby, you could see if they have a program. My introduction to Judo was through YMCA, and it was a decent program.

Also, try looking under martial arts in the phone book, broaden the search a little. There's gotta be a place nearby in California!


----------

